# Scheda video Asus/NVidia

## Supremus

Salve a tutti stò configurando il mio X e mi è sorto un dubbio io ho una ASUS EN7900GTX/2PHT con chipset Nvidia... il mio dubbio in VIDEO_CARDS cosa devo mettere, i driver nvidia o quelli della asus??'

in allegato vi metto il link della mia scheda video

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=6&l3=269&model=1284&modelmenu=1

----------

## Scen

Avendo a bordo un chipset grafico nVidia, devi usare i driver e la configurazione per nVidia  :Wink:  (Asus è solamente il marchio)

Per cui (se già non lo stai facendo), segui la Guida nVidia per Gentoo Linux.

----------

## lucapost

nvidia

----------

## Supremus

Domandina stupida ma prima devo configurare la scheda video e poi X o vicecersa??

scusate per la domanda stupida

----------

## Scen

Ti consiglio caldamente di consultare (prima di inserire una discussione nel forum) la vasta documentazione che hai a disposizione, lì trovi gran parte delle risposte ai tuoi dubbi:

Documentazione Desktop Gentoo (elenco)

HOWTO per la configurazione di X server

ecc...

----------

## Supremus

Grazie mille ho risolto... prima devo configurare X

----------

## Supremus

Problemi con i driver nvidia

quando lancio il comando modprobe nvidia mi dice FATAL:Module nvidia not found

ma io i driver nvidia gli ho installati...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Problemi con i driver nvidia
> 
> quando lancio il comando modprobe nvidia mi dice FATAL:Module nvidia not found
> 
> ma io i driver nvidia gli ho installati...

 

hai seguito questa  [url] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml[/url]???

----------

## randomaze

Fatto il merge con il thread precedente (a cui ha anche ampliato leggermente il titolo).

Ricordo che per un problema, si apre un topic o, al limite, si tira su un topic precedente con le stesse problematiche.

Come hai installato i driver nvidia?

Cosa dice lspci?

----------

## Supremus

Si stò seguendo la guida ma quando arrivo al punto che vi ho detto prima ho un problema

ho installato con emerge nvidia-drivers

lspci:

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corpotation GeForce 7900 GTX (rev a1)

----------

## Scen

Controlla che il collegamento simbolico /usr/src/linux punti ai sorgenti del kernel che attualmente stai utilizzando.

Es. se hai installato sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6, in /usr/src/ dovresti avere:

```

$ ls -l /usr/src/

totale 2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22  2 gen 10:39 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1424 15 dic 17:46 linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1328  2 gen 10:47 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

```

Se non dovesse essere così, puoi utilizzare lo strumento eselect per gestire il collegamento simbolico (symlink) (nell'esempio il symlink punta al kernel 2.6.17-r8, ma attualmente si sta utilizzando il 2.6.18-r6):

```

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 

# eselect kernel set 2

# eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

```

Casomai posta l'output di

```

ls -l /usr/src

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel show

```

----------

## noice

posta un

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

uname -a
```

edit: Scen mi ha preceduto  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

posta per favore l'output di 

```
emerge --info;emerge -t nvidia-drivers;emerge -t gentoo-sources
```

Per caso hai cambiato kernel di recente? Come hai installato i drivers nvidia?

----------

## Supremus

OK il problema l'ho risolto ricompilando il kernel... cmq adesso sono andato avanti con la guida... ma quando lancio il comando

```
glxinfo | grep direct

Error: unable to open display (null)
```

----------

## noice

una volta ricompilato il kernel hai dato

```
# emerge nvidia-drivers

# lsmod | grep nvidia && rmmod nvidia

# modprobe nvidia

# modules-update

# eselect opengl set nvidia

```

?

----------

## cloc3

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> OK il problema l'ho risolto ricompilando il kernel... cmq adesso sono andato avanti con la guida... ma quando lancio il comando
> 
> ```
> glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> ...

 

da semplice utente o da utente root?

----------

## Supremus

@ noice

Si esattamente,  poi ho aggiunto root al gruppo video e poi arrivo al punto che mi da errore

@ cloc3

Ho provato a lanciarlo da root

----------

## noice

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> @ noice
> 
> Si esattamente,  poi ho aggiunto root al gruppo video e poi arrivo al punto che mi da errore
> 
> 

 

al gruppo video dovresti aggiungere il tuo utente

----------

## Scen

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> OK il problema l'ho risolto ricompilando il kernel... cmq adesso sono andato avanti con la guida... ma quando lancio il comando
> 
> ```
> glxinfo | grep direct
> 
> ...

 

Questo comando devi darlo dopo aver avviato il server X, da un terminale X (es. xterm), non dalla shell testuale.

----------

## cloc3

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ cloc3
> 
> Ho provato a lanciarlo da root

 

la cosa corretta sarebbe lanciarlo dal terminale dell'utente che ha fatto login grafica, perchè da root potrebbe non funzionare, a seconda delle impostazioni dei permessi di Xaccess (mi pare che con i default, in gentoo non funzioni).

di sicuro, come nota Scen, non funziona se lo lanci da console.

osserva il messaggio di errore: non contiene il termine direct.

dunque non proviene in pipe dal comando glxinfo verso lo standard output, ma è prodotto come messaggio di errore dallo standard error.

----------

